# Flying cars? We're charging them!



## ChargePoint (Jul 12, 2017)

*Recently we revealed a new concept design for high-powered charging of electric semi-trucks and aircraft.* Watch our CEO, Pasquale Romano, unveil it at the Uber Elevate Summit.





_Note: this video is over 5 hours long, however, the link above will start directly at the segment about our reveal.  _

*Flying cars? We're charging them!* Here's more on the new 2-MW charger for electric aircraft and semi-trucks that we unveiled. Since 2017, ChargePoint has been the charging partner for Uber's Elevate initiative, as the two companies explore innovations to help support the launch of a fleet of electric VTOL aircraft within five years. Leveraging Express Plus, our ultra-fast charge platform, we're developing designs specifically for use at *skyports* where *VTOL aircraft* will park and fuel as part of their day-to-day activities.









Read more about the new two megawatt connector *here in our press release*, and on Electrek.


----------



## Tesla Only (May 15, 2018)

Just in regards to the topic of "flying cars", I have to agree with elon that it's a rather scary idea. The example he used was, "would you want your neighbor to drive a flying car?". Elon suggested going underground instead. While that goes hand in hand with his boring co., it really isn't that bad of an idea.

The only flying car I want to participate in is the BFR, flying from continent to continent in under 30mins.


----------

